# Reticências ou hífen para indicar repetição de palavras



## white_02

Quando se quer indicar em um texto que alguém engasgou ou interrupção da fala, algo visto mais em legendas, mas também em textos, o mais correto é 
"O...oi!"
ou
"O-Oi!"
Achei recomendações em Francês pelo primeiro, mas não achei nada a respeito em Português.

Obrigado


----------



## gabrielnd

Olha, pelo que eu me lembro de cabeça acho que é o hífen o mais usado, principalmente pra engasgamento ou qualquer interrupção entrecortada.

Reticências dá idéia de pausa muito longa, seria mais pra quando o discurso é interrompido por outra pessoa e depois continua em outra linha.


----------



## white_02

Apesar de ser mais usado, pelo menos pelo que procurei em Francês, o correto seria as reticências. O hífen seria mais uma influência do comum em Inglês.


----------



## Carfer

Tanto quanto seu, no nosso uso são as reticências que indicam a suspensão da fala.


----------



## white_02

Obrigado. Infelizmente é difícil encontrar livros em textos em Português que discutam estas questões.


----------



## moura

Habitualmente, e quase sempre quando preciso de traduzir para o português uma expressão de gaguez, de balbuciação ou atabalhoamento no inglês, a qual por norma vem indicada por hífen, utilizo também o hífen.

Ex. _P-p-posso ficar aqui?_

Aplico as reticências em português se se pretende transmitir que a pessoa arrasta, prolonga, o discurso por questão de hesitação,  estranheza, ou simplesmente porque não sabe bem o que quer ou vai dizer a seguir (entre outras razões).

Ex. _Po...posso...ficar aqui?_


----------



## white_02

Mas até agora, não achei nada mais formalizado que indique que possa ser utilizado hífen, mesmo com o uso comum, enquanto em alguns lugares já vi que o correto seria as reticências.
Como disse o Carfer, as reticências são utilizadas para indicar a suspensão da fala, se especificar qual a origem desta.


----------



## GOODVIEW

moura said:


> Habitualmente, e quase sempre quando preciso de traduzir para o português uma expressão de gaguez, de balbuciação ou atabalhoamento no inglês, a qual por norma vem indicada por hífen, utilizo também o hífen.
> 
> Ex. _P-p-posso ficar aqui?_
> 
> Aplico as reticências em português se se pretende transmitir que a pessoa arrasta, prolonga, o discurso por questão de hesitação,  estranheza, ou simplesmente porque não sabe bem o que quer ou vai dizer a seguir (entre outras razões).
> 
> Ex. _Po...posso...ficar aqui?_



É apenas minha opinião, mas acredito não haver regra a esse respeito. A meu ver, a pontuação é um recurso usado para se tornar o discurso mais inteligível. Acho que a estratégia do Moura passa com muita clareza a ideia que se quer exprimir. Duvido muito que se possa dizer que ele faz um uso incorreto da pontuação.


----------



## white_02

Para mim, acredito que as reticências possam ser empregadas sem problemas.
Quanto ao hífen, consultando o site da ABL, encontrei a seguinte regra para o emprego do hífen:

<< 45. Só se ligam por hífen os elementos das palavras compostas em que se mantém a noção da composição, isto é, os elementos das palavras compostas que mantêm a sua independência fonética, conservando cada um a sua própria acentuação, porém formando o conjunto perfeita unidade de sentido. >>

E, utilizando este princípio, ele cita os casos em que se emprega (http://www.academia.org.br/abl/cgi/cgilua.exe/sys/start.htm?sid=20), sendo que o usos se dão apenas com palavras.

Não sei, mas não poderia interpretar isso para concluir qual é correto?


----------



## GOODVIEW

white_02 said:


> Para mim, acredito que as reticências possam ser empregadas sem problemas.
> Quanto ao hífen, consultando o site da ABL, encontrei a seguinte regra para o emprego do hífen:
> 
> << 45. Só se ligam por hífen os elementos das palavras compostas em que se mantém a noção da composição, isto é, os elementos das palavras compostas que mantêm a sua independência fonética, conservando cada um a sua própria acentuação, porém formando o conjunto perfeita unidade de sentido. >>
> 
> E, utilizando este princípio, ele cita os casos em que se emprega (http://www.academia.org.br/abl/cgi/cgilua.exe/sys/start.htm?sid=20), sendo que o usos se dão apenas com palavras.
> 
> Não sei, mas não poderia interpretar isso para concluir qual é correto?



White,
Esse texto se refere à composição de palavras compostas, acho que não leva em consideração o assunto que você levantou aqui. Eu, particularmente, não vejo como passar no texto a gagueira de alguém com reticências, por exemplo, sem que o texto fique deselegante e pesado:

po... po... posso ficar aqui?

O que você acha? Que forma você utilisaria?


----------



## white_02

Este texto é sobre ortografia em geral. Não achei nada que diga sobre este emprego, justamente.
Utilizaria como você mesmo disse. Claro, isto limiará quantas gaguejadas se pode representar de uma única vez, mas vejo como uma limitação intrínseca.

Na Literatura, como que é utilizado?


----------



## GOODVIEW

white_02 said:


> Este texto é sobre ortografia em geral. Não achei nada que diga sobre este emprego, justamente.
> Utilizaria como você mesmo disse. Claro, isto limiará quantas gaguejadas se pode representar de uma única vez, mas vejo como uma limitação intrínseca.
> 
> Na Literatura, como que é utilizado?



Pois é... não me lembro de nenhum caso de gagueira na literatura. Acho que só em estórias em quadrinhos as pessoas gaguejam. 

Talvez alguém tenha um exemplo concreto.


----------



## Vanda

Mas, tem e muito, só preciso tempo para lembrar de um exemplo. Se não me engano, Machado tem vários exemplos.


----------



## white_02

Para resolver a questão, perguntei diretamente à ABL, já que eles tem uma seção em que se pode perguntar sobre dúvidas. Eis a resposta:

«As reticências servem para se interromper a frase por um silêncio brusco, com a intenção de traduzir uma inesperada hesitação ou emoção da pessoa que fala. Assim, o mais adequado é escrever: Po...Posso falar?»


----------



## GOODVIEW

white_02 said:


> Para resolver a questão, perguntei diretamente à ABL, já que eles tem uma seção em que se pode perguntar sobre dúvidas. Eis a resposta:
> 
> «As reticências servem para se interromper a frase por um silêncio brusco, com a intenção de traduzir uma inesperada hesitação ou emoção da pessoa que fala. Assim, o mais adequado é escrever: Po...Posso falar?»


 
E quanto à gagueira, disseram alguma coisa ou não se aventuraram por esse caminho tortuoso?...


----------



## white_02

Então, esta foi a resposta sobre se devo representar a gagueira por hífen ou reticências.


----------



## GOODVIEW

white_02 said:


> Então, esta foi a resposta sobre se devo representar a gagueira por hífen ou reticências.



Mas não me parece então que responderam totalmente à pergunta, parece que falaram apenas a respeito das reticências. Afinal, a gagueira nem sempre produz "um silêncio brusco". Tem mais o efeito de uma metralhadora disparando uma mesma consoante ou sílaba antes de se emendar o resto da palavra.


----------



## white_02

Responderam sim. Mas como as reticências seria o correto, explicaram o porquê de ela ser. Até que escreveram «Assim, o mais adequado é escrever».


----------



## GOODVIEW

white_02 said:


> Responderam sim. Mas como as reticências seria o correto, explicaram o porquê de ela ser. Até que escreveram «Assim, o mais adequado é escrever».



A parte da resposta da ABL que você nos apresenta explica para que servem as reticências: "interromper a frase por um silêncio brusco, com a intenção de traduzir uma inesperada hesitação ou emoção da pessoa que fala". Essa explicação não me parece descrever o discurso de um gago, em que há repetições aceleradas de um mesmo fonema ou de uma mesma sílaba. Eles não dizem expressamente que não se deve utilizar o hífen nesses casos, e não dão um exemplo concreto de uma frase gaguejada...


----------

